# How overweight are we?



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie, I'd love to lose 20 lbs... Just wanted to see if we adrenaline sports junkies've been hitting the gym enough in the off-season.

If you're right on the bubble, pick whichever ya feel is right.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

6'1 160 pounds...


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Im about 6'1 and 170 so about average.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i dont think anybody wants to admit to the fact that they're 30+ pounds overweight


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Powder Keg said:


> Im about 6'1 and 170 so about average.


that's average? shit... 

6'2" and ~260 (big boned I swear! lol)

how much does weight effect riding anyway? (assuming good physical ability) I mean, I know it will change the board you ride, but will being a big guy just outright screw you even if you have good stamina?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Last doctor I talked to told me I'm underweight for my size and I've been accused of being borderline anorexic. I'm pretty sure after the last few days of pow shredding I've lost some weight.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> i dont think anybody wants to admit to the fact that they're 30+ pounds overweight


LOL, well the one person that said yes is me. I was around 190-195 when I was riding a lot more having season passes for 2 years and a house near the mountain 10 years ago. Unfortunately career choices and injuries slowed down my riding days. Even then I would've been considered overweight based on those silly medical charts which doesn't account your body type.

So right now I'm about 5'8 1/2 and 235. I'd be happy to be around 225 by the end of the riding season and hopefully just under 200 for next season. My knees will thank me. :laugh:


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Msixty said:


> that's average? shit...
> 
> 6'2" and ~260 (big boned I swear! lol)
> 
> how much does weight effect riding anyway? (assuming good physical ability) I mean, I know it will change the board you ride, but will being a big guy just outright screw you even if you have good stamina?


Haha, well it all depends on your muscle mass, age and general body type. 
I'm prettysure anyways. Some one correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

5'7.5" and 175lbs. I'd like to get down to 155-160 and then bulk up my upper body until I'm 165-170. That is probably a pipe dream though. A wrist that dislocates trying to bicep curl 10 pounds doesn't help.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Msixty said:


> how much does weight effect riding anyway? (assuming good physical ability) I mean, I know it will change the board you ride, but will being a big guy just outright screw you even if you have good stamina?



If the chairlift breaks down and they have to rope you down, you end up on YouTube guaranteed
You cause a panic as you approach the lunch line
If you collide with a skier you win


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> If the chairlift breaks down and they have to rope you down, you end up on YouTube guaranteed
> You cause a panic as you approach the lunch line
> If you collide with a skier you win


I laughed so hard I almost dropped my laptop :laugh:


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> If the chairlift breaks down and they have to rope you down, you end up on YouTube guaranteed
> You cause a panic as you approach the lunch line
> If you collide with a skier you win


Damn that's funny lol, I laughed so hard. Good thing I had a firm grip on my iPod.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a little overweight but I tend to gain and lose weight pretty quick depending on my laziness. We'll see if me quitting weed for a while will plop me back down to under 200 cause when I'm stoned I can justify playing xbox and eating crap all day.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

6'0
140 lbs....... I can fly.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

6' 180 lbs. Started the season at around 195 lbs.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

6'1, 227 pounds, just a few pounds from obese on the BMI scale. I'm going for about 240-245 by april 1st. The BMI chart makes me lol because I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

5'11. 180lbs. I'm on the upper end of my swing. Gained 15lbs since end of MTB season. Snowboarding is not good cardio....


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm 6'2" 240'ish.

I'm normally 220-225 in the summer but I'm not too concerned. I don't look overweight.


----------



## DontLikeJelly (Jan 3, 2011)

On the same note. I bought a Burton Malolo 162 and I weigh 200lbs, which is the maximum for that board length on the weight chart. So I guess I can not afford to become more heavy ;-(. Pretty motivational.

What is the impact of being to heavy for your board? Being less stable?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> 4. You have been banned from wearing white outerwear because people mistake you for an avalanche.
> 
> 5. You can freak people out by riding with a flashing yellow light on your head. people think you are the grooming cat.
> 
> 6. You never have to share a chairlift with anyone because you are at max capacity.


7. You ride a rockered board -- no matter what!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

6'0" 230#'s I could probably drop 5-10#'s but I'm no where near fat. In my prime I weighed 250-260, but I could bench over 500#'s at that time.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

75 kgs and about 180 cms. I have issues with my kidneys which means I can't eat bad food. Its like an enforced healthy diet.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

5'7, 140-145.

So far I keep losing weight since I'm in college. Being a poor motherfucker, I have a diet of Saltine crackers, uncooked bagels, chicken noodle soup, tuna, trail mix/granola, oatmeal, and spaghetti. When combined I probably eat about 1300 calories a day? I'm a smaller guy, but I'm pretty sure that's below what your supposed to get.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> 5'7, 140-145.
> 
> So far I keep losing weight since I'm in college. Being a poor motherfucker, I have a diet of Saltine crackers, uncooked bagels, chicken noodle soup, tuna, trail mix/granola, oatmeal, and spaghetti. When combined I probably eat about 1300 calories a day? I'm a smaller guy, but I'm pretty sure that's below what your supposed to get.


For a man, well below the recommended daily intake. I'd imagine you eat well above the 1300 calories you mentioned. For a man, 1300 would have quite the drastic effect on you (unless you literally didn't move at all...all day...every day)

For being a poor college kid, your diet (from what you've written) isn't terrible -- it certainly isn't the Ramen and Cup of Noodles shit diet I saw most of my college friends utilize.

When I was in college I ate pretty well -- the key is being okay with eating the same stuff over and over again -- a large thing of boneless/skinless chicken breasts will usually set you back 10 bucks. For that 10 bucks, you get 8-9 breasts which should last you a week/week and a half. Pasta is always good (I spent the extra 30-50 cents for wheat pasta) to break up the monotony. Oatmeal is always a good breakfast -- keeps you feeling full, and isn't horrible for you. You then just throw in dollar packs of those steam-fresh frozen vegetables and some steam-in-the-microwave whole grain rice packages from Uncle Ben's. You can eat pretty healthy and actually maintain a sustainable caloric intake through a simple cost-effective diet including this stuff. Throw in some bread, peanut butter, yogurt, and sandwich stuff (lettuce, peppers, ham/turkey/whatever) and you eat pretty well on the cheap.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and about 182lbs (fluctuate between 180/185), but I have a mostly athletic build and lift weights 5 to 6 days a week. 
Before I started lifting several years ago I weighed about 155lbs (same height). 
I could still stand to lose 5 pounds or so.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm 6' even and 230. It's kinda weird, I look and feel in shape except my six pack is more like a 12 to 18 pack. Damn beer diet, lol


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kraig4422 said:


> I look and feel in shape except my six pack is more like a 12 to 18 pack.


Better than having a pony keg or party ball. Does anyone else remember those Coors party balls?


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

6'3, 220 lbs. 21% bodyfat, could drop 20 lbs


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

6'3 180.

I've been hitting P90X hard to get in shape for an upcoming cruise. Apparently I'm at the healthy weight to height ratio, but I'd like to put on about 20 pounds of muscle this year. I used to be about 5'8 and 180 in high school, but when I hit my growth spurt I was never able to regain my old mass. :dunno:


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

HoboMaster said:


> 5'7, 140-145.
> 
> So far I keep losing weight since I'm in college. Being a poor motherfucker, I have a diet of Saltine crackers, uncooked bagels, chicken noodle soup, tuna, trail mix/granola, oatmeal, and spaghetti. When combined I probably eat about 1300 calories a day? I'm a smaller guy, but I'm pretty sure that's below what your supposed to get.


Does your school have a dining hall? Dining hall food is usually cheap as dirt.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

5'5" 142 lbs. I gained 3 lbs since the end of mountain biking season. I lift weights which I have done since I graduated High School. In High School I weighted 115lbs, by time I graduated college I was up to 135lbs, which was largely gained from lifting weights. I am pretty active, the only reason I have a bit of gut now is from beer...I like beer..out side of that I eat pretty good.


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> 5'7, 140-145.
> 
> So far I keep losing weight since I'm in college. Being a poor motherfucker, I have a diet of Saltine crackers, uncooked bagels, chicken noodle soup, tuna, trail mix/granola, oatmeal, and spaghetti. When combined I probably eat about 1300 calories a day? I'm a smaller guy, but I'm pretty sure that's below what your supposed to get.


eat peanut butter?

this might help btw, not sure how accurate it is, but it calculates daily calorie expenditure.
Calculate Daily Calories Burned


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

6' 195...I'd like to be around 175. Maybe next year I'll skate more instead of gorge at summer cook outs.


----------



## shredmadpow (Dec 20, 2010)

5'11" 135lbs. i dont know if thats average or what haha


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

shredmadpow said:


> 5'11" 135lbs. i dont know if thats average or what haha


WTH? That's like Kate Moss BMI right there:laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im 6' 290. Im no little guy. I have an xlarge frame and a solid muscle base. My heaviest weight when I was 21 was 370. I started biking everywhere-every day and went to the gym twice a day, light workout in the morning and heavy workout at night-5 days a week minimum. I dropped 150 lbs in 9 months doing this and limiting my intake to 800 or less calories a day. I have slowly gained 70 lbs back over the last 8 years with a diet less than 2500 calories a day. If I ate like my friends, that do the same stuff I do, eat I would be 400 lbs in a heart beat, I gain weight FAST. They must all eat over 6000 calories a day. I have to eat 15-1700 calories a day to maintain my weight. I have to eat under 1500 calories to lose it, under 1200 to start loosing it fast..... That kind of diet sucks balls. I work on my feet all day long, no sitting, I bike ride or hike 3 days a week/2 hours a pop and started lifting again 3 days a week alternating with the cardio. I will occasionally play full court BBall with my buddies, used to do it twice a week but we lost access to our gym..... I have great lab values and physical checkups including ct scanning with 3d imagery of my heart... I did it to test out our new CT Scanner.... 

I have great cardio stamina and can hike all day 15-20 miles no problem without a break. I can snowboard all day without stopping and have done it up to 10 days back to back..... So when you see big dudes dont think they are out of shape or unhealthy. Everyone burns calories, tolerates different diets differently. Some people can eat 12,000 calories a day with no weight gain, others are like me and cant even eat 2000 calories....


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Argo said:


> So when you see big dudes dont think they are out of shape or unhealthy.


That's a good point, how many of the people that checked 'over weight' are actually fat? (I have a beer gut and love handles, but I'm by no means 'obese' like some BMI's claim, I'm more physically 'fit' than most of my friends half my size)


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> 4. You have been banned from wearing white outerwear because people mistake you for an avalanche.
> 
> 5. You can freak people out by riding with a flashing yellow light on your head. people think you are the grooming cat.
> 
> 6. You never have to share a chairlift with anyone because you are at max capacity.


lol! that's too funny!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Msixty said:


> That's a good point, how many of the people that checked 'over weight' are actually fat? (I have a beer gut and love handles, but I'm by no means 'obese' like some BMI's claim, I'm more physically 'fit' than most of my friends half my size)


+1. The poll is kind of flawed because of how people interpret overweight/underweight. I'm almost technically considered obese but I'm in good shape. My stamina kinda sucks though.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

5'11'' and 122 lbs, 16 year old though so i'm still pretty young. I have a friend that I go with- 4'11'' 85 lbs, it is insane to see him ride he's so tiny hahaha


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

6' and 195 lbs, down from 300 lbs a couple of years ago. I'm still on the high end of those height/weight charts but I'm happy with where I'm at now.


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

5'10 and 135 pounds. I would like 140 or 145, but I'm good were I'm at. Btw I'm in good shape, and do cross country... 5+ miles a day is so fun-.-

Guessing I'm underweight though.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

5 foot 9 and 155 pounds, 32 years old and been the same since high school. Never know it from my grocery bill, I eat like a horse. Haven't been to a doctor about it yet but pretty sure I have hypoglycemia(sp?) Can be a pain in the butt while snowboarding but I just pack my pockets with healthy food and I'm good for the day. More under control than it used to be now that I'm older, somewhat smarter, and eating healthier.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I am within normal BMI range but I am a girl and wouldn't mind dropping 10-15 lbs.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Put on 10-15 pounds in the downtime from dislocating my shoulder, so now I'm at 6'0" and roughly 185-190. Before I was pretty lean and in great shape at around 175....figure I can be back there within a month if I put effort in.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I put on 40 after quitting cigs and drugs. Daily intake was: 2 redbull and 2 choclate croissants to start the day, big BK meal + 2 wraps at lunch, 2 more BK wraps or 3 cheeseburgers from MCD coming home from work and pizza or noodles at night... I "was" at 170 pounds at 5 10.

Now I'm down 10 again. Mabye 15. Hell, I can reach my bindings while standing and noone needs to roll me to frontside so I can get up. (lol im kidding, but still)

I just feel so... FAT and UGLY. Its getting better per day. And YES is seriously and directly and totally affected my riding. Did 408 KM in 6 days of piste. Knees hurt more. Different center of weight, spins needed new learing, everything sucked for the first 2 days.
Being skinny is MUCH MUCH better, riding and jumping is so much easier. 

I just basically stopped eating and its working. Lots of water.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> I put on 40 after quitting cigs and drugs. Daily intake was: 2 redbull and 2 choclate croissants to start the day, big BK meal + 2 wraps at lunch, 2 more BK wraps or 3 cheeseburgers from MCD coming home from work and pizza or noodles at night... I "was" at 170 pounds at 5 10.
> 
> 
> Now I'm down 10 again. Mabye 15.


Wow, that diet's really bad (but I think you knew that).

To clarify, you gained 40 and went from 130 to 170 or from 170 to 210?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> 5'7, 140-145.
> 
> So far I keep losing weight since I'm in college. Being a poor motherfucker, I have a diet of Saltine crackers, uncooked bagels, chicken noodle soup, tuna, trail mix/granola, oatmeal, and spaghetti. When combined I probably eat about 1300 calories a day? I'm a smaller guy, but I'm pretty sure that's below what your supposed to get.


Do you like cottage cheese? If so, pick up a large tub of the fattiest cottage cheese you can find (normally 4% or California Style). Mix a half can of tuna with a few large scoops of cottage cheese. Voila, a nice quick meal with plenty of healthy calories and loads of protein.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm 110 pounds at 5'5 which makes me underweight I think. Which has its perks like letting me ride a smaller board


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Do you like cottage cheese? If so, pick up a large tub of the fattiest cottage cheese you can find (normally 4% or California Style). Mix a half can of tuna with a few large scoops of cottage cheese. Voila, a nice quick meal with plenty of healthy calories and loads of protein.


I'm getting all bloated and gassy just reading about that meal.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I'm getting all bloated and gassy just reading about that meal.


Just make sure you leave the room post-haste after evacuating that gas. It will be brutal for sure.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

i'm 6ft 165lb. wouldn't mind a little more muscle though


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I am 5'11" and about 230. I was always the skinniest kid in high school and in the Army. I always wanted to be more muscular. After I turned 25, my metabolism changed. I filled out quite a bit. I am not fat by any means, but I am as strong as a freaking ox. I could stand to loose 20 lbs. I have cut down my beer intake and am starting to loose a little of that. I doubt I will ever get under 200 though. I am just a stout guy.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

5'9 and flux between 165-170.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

6'2" 185lbs

and to "that1guy" beer consumption actually doesn't add weight to you. What causes people who booze more often than not to gain weight is that when you drink you get hungry and you eat. 99% of the time it is the wrong foods and at the wrong times. Beer doesn't contain any trans fat or anything like that.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

TeamSR said:


> 6'2" 185lbs
> 
> and to "that1guy" beer consumption actually doesn't add weight to you. What causes people who booze more often than not to gain weight is that when you drink you get hungry and you eat. 99% of the time it is the wrong foods and at the wrong times. Beer doesn't contain any trans fat or anything like that.


Wow...there's so many things wrong with this statement I don't even know where to begin. You must not be big into nutrition...so anything that doesn't contain transfat or fat won't make you gain weight? I am sure Coke and Mountain dew don't have any fat in them either...Alcohol in general is pretty bad, it has about as much calories per gram as fat (compare to protein which is about 4 calories per gram)not to mention all the simple carbs in beer, just drinking beer on a regularly basis will easily help you gain that bad weight in no time. Bottomline is you WILL gain weight as long as you take in more calories than you burn off, there's other way around it. What's bad with alcohol is that not only is it empty calories, it will also slow down your fat burning processing making it easier for your body to gain it as excess bodyfat.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm 5'8" and 185 - 190 lbs. according to most BMI charts i'm morbidly obese, but i don't look it. I'm athletic, but I don't think i'm some kind of muscle bound hulk either. i guess i'm just dense.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

6'8 230lbs ...


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Shadowrat said:


> according to most BMI charts i'm morbidly obese


I'm convinced those things are based on the same science that gives major news programs their statistics.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> I put on 40 after quitting cigs and drugs.


Congrads on that bro, I quit the latter, need to quit the cigs too though.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Msixty said:


> I'm convinced those things are based on the same science that gives major news programs their statistics.


BMI is calculated by comparing height versus weight of "a sedentary person of average body composition" without regard to muscularity. It then extrapolates that number to the individual, and makes the assumption that the individual is sedentary and "of average body composition."

It's my understanding that the cutoff points for each category (e.g., underweight, normal, obese, etc.) on a BMI chart were extrapolated from health insurance industry statistics for disease rather than any sort of science per se.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 6'1" and 235-240. I'm somewhat muscular from years of lifting weights, but my increased waistline isn't due to huge abs :laugh: I should probably lose around 20-25 lbs. I just enjoy food and beer too much for the level of activity I average these days.

On a related note, I recall reading that waist-hip ratio (WHR) is a better indicator of weight-related health than BMI for individuals with above or below average muscle mass. Although again, it is just a rough guide.


----------

